# FRESH MINERALS (Sinful Colors)



## red (Aug 13, 2007)

Four the last 3 months I've been using what has to be the best kept secret around, ok I'll share it with you.

You won't find anything written anywhere, not even on its website. The url listed on the bottom of the jar doesn't even work LOL

It's a loose powder (all mineral) by SINFUL COLORS, "Fresh Minerals" -- i've been using the Natural, which is amazing as it's so trasparent, and doesn't have many of the characteristics of the usual mineral face powder.

I've discovered it quite by accident at Duane Reade in NY, $12 -- probably the best $12 I've ever spent.  It's yellow, similar to LeClerc's Banane, and goes on the same way.

Just has a tad of glimmer (which is very typical of mineral makeup) but just a little bit -- overall it's a diamond in the rough!!!!

Going back for another jar as I'm just about finished with this one.

Please lets keep this our secret ghh ghh ghhh
Ciao for now!

I'm wearing it in this FOTD (yesterday) over my NC20. Very transaparent, very beautiful.







If anyone has tried it let me know.


----------



## msq (Nov 15, 2008)

hi. got to meet the fresh mineral export mgr ...  check our freshmineralsusa.com.  haven't checked it out yet though ....


----------

